# Please help me enter recovery mode tablet Onda v891w



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

The device is white and has a 64gb memory.

thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look inside the manual or their online version. It should state how to enter Safe Mode with that.

Onda V891w 8.9 Inch Retina Screen RAM 2GB Intel Quad Core Win8.1 Tablet


----------

